# We need an off-topic forum here



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

So we can post our musings and thoughts and opinions and stuff about our pets without someone coming along and deleting it. 

it just doesn't seem fair to me.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

A couple of others have also asked about such a thread, so here it is.

All that we ask is that all who post here follow board rules, etiquette and common sense! No personal, public, situation, or the like attacks.

Keep it clean and we can keep this thread around. Post something that could offend anyone, and your post will disappear. That applies to everybody.

I'll start by saying _"I've got a bad feeling about this...."_


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm suddenly at a loss for words.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thom S. said:


> I'll start by saying _"I've got a bad feeling about this...."_


You sir, are a bold man indeed...


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

No, seriously, we need a seperate forum dedicated to off-topic. It'll make it easier to keep track of your own topics.

We could call it "open swim"


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

While the pool is open, want to see my new kitten?





























Yup. She goes psycho when she's attacking my recliner. 

I'm trying to get her to be an outdoor cat. My girlfriend has reservations about it because I guess if your cat is an outdoor cat, it's life expectancy is cut in half. 

It was so heartbreaking at the shelter. Which one do I choose? The saddest story, the cutest one, the one being picked on my it's siblings? A heart-wrenching decision. 

One sad story of note. A very cute one-and-a-half year old kitty was there after having been pregnant with a litter and thrown out of a moving car window. 
Sons of...If I could look them up and throw them out a window... 

We had to take her to the vet the other day. She's been sneezing up a storm. Cats seldom sneeze and when they do, it's fairly abnormal. She's got an upper respitory infection that should take up to a week to clear up.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Babaganoosh said:


> I'm trying to get her to be an outdoor cat. My girlfriend has reservations about it because I guess if your cat is an outdoor cat, it's life expectancy is cut in half.


She's cute! Well, kittens are always cute.

If the cat is raised indoors, she'll probably never know what she's missing, and she'll certainly be safer. Growing up, I always had indoor/outdoor cats because no one in the family wanted to clean a litter box. My cats have always pooped outside, or else they don't poop!

Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Cute little kitty. We have a new one too ( no pics though lol) that is a torty and is a bit confused. When we got her she had long hair, now she is half long hair and half short hair. We can't figure that one out lol. Everything is normal on her, just that she is shortening her hair or something. First Time I have ever seen anything like that. 

And BOY IS SHE A PISTOL TOO. She attacks and destroys the sofa, the floor and anything that moves. On a funny note though, I went out to the kitchen last nite and all 5 cats were sleeping in close proximity to the food dish and I just Happened (muahahahahahaha) to step on the bubble wrap that was on the floor and I swear to god they all jumped about 15 feet into the air and the cat food was everywhere ROFLMAO. Needless to say they weren't too impressed with that bubble wrap. But damn it was funny. (and yeah I hate animal abusers too, really peaves me off and makes me want to do to them what they did to the animal)


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I guess it is good I took off the "cat the other white meat" signature ! :devil:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

A little song I learned upstream in prison one day
--------------------------------------------------
This land is made of mountains,
This land is made of mud,
This land has lots of everything
For me and Elmer Fudd.
This land has lots of trousers,
This land has lots of mausers,
And pussy cats   to eat them
when the sun goes down!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

At one time, not that long ago, Hobbytalk DID have a separate board for off-topic discussion. And I do think it's a good idea.

Unfortunately, the previous "off-topic" BB became a repository for sexual innuendo and profanity. A certain element equates "off topic" as being the same thing as "every filthy joke I told in high school"!

So Hank just closed it.

We would still have it if people could just excercise a bit of self-control.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Brent Gair said:


> We would still have it if people could just excercise a bit of self-control.


 They do at SSM, I don't know why they can't here. 

Y'know, I do spend a lot of time online. I could help...

hint, hint.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Then pony up for a forum, Mike. Get with Hankster, find out how much it costs to become sponsor of a forum and take the ball and run with it.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

_Kittens? *Kittens!* THERE'S NO KITTENS IN MODELING!!!!!_<In my best Tom-Hanks-League-of-Our-Own voice>


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Kittens! You know how I feel about _KITTENS_.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that you?

The horns look infected.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

YES! It IS ME.. is that YOU?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, hopefully to defuse the already seemingly hostile kitten debate, her is a pic of my new pal, Shadow. He is part dalmation, part Mastiff. somebody jumped the fence, obviously...He likes eating, pooping and um, landscaping. Is great at chasing a ball and on a good day can bring it back a few times, too. :wave:

Click here for image.

Good Luck,
Steely


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Poor Mailman


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, he didnt stand a chance. I shoulda buried the evidence instead of posting it. Don't tell anyone OK?


----------



## m5multitronic (May 27, 2005)

Well, as far as the "there's no kittens in modelling" thing goes, I have to say that cats are one of the main reasons that one whole bedroom in my house is dedicated to my models & other Star Trek stuff.

I married a cat (well, I married a woman who _owns_ a cat, and all of you married folks out there know what _that_ means!) who enjoys tearing up first-edition hardback books, unopened model boxes, finished models, & etc.

"Poor kitty! It's not _her_ fault! You shouldn't have left anything you cared about where a cat could get to it." 

To which I failed to reply: "Where _can't_ a cat get to?!!"

Needless to say, the door to the Star Trek Room STAYS SHUT!!!

Now, I wouldn't go so far as to say that this cat is _evil_ or anything, but I would point out that:

A) it's a long haired cat. Everything in our entire house (except the Star Trek Room, of course) is constantly covered in cat hair,

B) it makes the most awful, nerve-grating squall you ever heard, at high volume, at all times, and

C) my little half-Yorkshire, half-Dachshund (half-Yorky, half-"Dachsey" = "Dorkey") goes into the ST Room all the time, and never damages anything.

I'm just saying, that's all.

PS: Do you know how hard it is to throw a conscious person out of a moving vehicle? That's why the government uses lethal injection-- less fuss, less muss, less bother. _That's_ what Babaganoosh's pet's former owner deserves. Besides, I wouldn't even want the creep in my car....


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Easy solution for long-haired cat hair. Shave the cat. I keep both of mine cut short, and they never shed. I never let the hair get long enough to fall out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, everybody, _*BEHAVE!!*_


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Hairy Picard and a companion*

In the 1970s, BBC produced the complete works of Shakespeare (most of them anyway) in a glorious series that also aired on PBS in the US. I was ecstatic to find they're available on DVD from PBS Video, in themed sets - the tragedies, the comedies, and the histories. I nabbed the tragedies immeditaly, because of the production of Hamlet that I vividly remember as being so amazing. It starred a young Derek Jacoby (later of I, Claudius), whose performance is still, IMHO, the single best Hamlet ever filmed.

Also in the cast were Claire Bloom as Gertrude, Patrick Stewart as Claudius, and Dr. Who companion Lala Ward as Ophelia. I thought y'all would be interested in seeing Patrick, in another example of starship captains wearing bad hairpieces .



















Nice bling, eh?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

At first glance, I thought that was Angel (Stuart Margolin) from _The Rockford Files!_


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

John P said:


> I thought y'all would be interested in seeing Patrick, in another example of starship captains wearing bad hairpieces .


Yes! Maybe he can get rid of the beard, and wear that hairpiece in Star Trek the Next Generation: The Motion Picture. Shatner's wig in TMP would look life-like by comparison!!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

This is the best damn gun made by man. 
It has extreme sentimental value. It's miles more 
worthy than what you got. I call her Vera.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

It's funny you should mention "I claudius". PS was in that with a bad hairpiece too. If I recall he kills George Baker by a quick sword up and under the ribcage.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

John P said:


> Okay, everybody, _*BEHAVE!!*_


Now that's a BFG ! We moderators need one of those ! :devil:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

On behalf of we poor folks with dial up, I must ask if it's necessary to include the picture in each reply.

I just saw the same picture in three consecutive messages which takes a few minutes when you're just plugged into the phone line.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry man!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good lord, somebody still has dial up?!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, I'd actually meant that Patrick Stewart post to be a whole seperate new thread. Oh well.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Okay, everybody, _*BEHAVE!!*_


I'm not sure which is scarier John: you or your gun


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not eveeeen gonna ask about that second picture John posted, but if it includes anything to do with "big guns" I don't want to know about it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thom S. said:


> I know yes, but this is a modeling only forum, dammit! Don't make me chase everyone away by locking down and editing threads, censoring speech and generaly take the fun out of visiting!


 Yes, please, there's already a sci fi modeling forum like that elsewhere.

Re: the gun. Don't worry, the People's Republik of of New Jersey made me sell her to a gunshow dealer in 1994 for 1/3 her value. I miss her.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

John P said:


> Yes, please, there's already a sci fi modeling forum like that elsewhere.
> 
> Re: the gun. Don't worry, the People's Republik of of New Jersey made me sell her to a gunshow dealer in 1994 for 1/3 her value. I miss her.


 You must have shown them that picture.

Caption:
"What?........I like to target shoot"


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> Good lord, somebody still has dial up?!



Errr, please confirm neither one of _those_ guys is Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

John P said:


> Good lord, somebody still has dial up?!


ACK, mein eyes!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

about German Chocolate:

How did the Germans get their hands on coconut?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, but one of them is Captain Pike.
That's Robert Wagner and Jeffery Hunter. Didn't even know they knew each other!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL! I thought they both looked familiar!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Babaganoosh said:


> about German Chocolate:
> 
> How did the Germans get their hands on coconut?


Well.. Two european Swollows can cary one, if they grip it's husk...


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

woozle said:


> Well.. Two european Swollows can cary one, if they grip it's husk...


It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mmm, German Chocolate Crunchy Frog — heap good!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

John P said:


>


 Truly, this is a case of "Most unfortunate poses ever".

BTW, are people here implying coconuts migrate?

José


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You mean... they don't!?!?  

Talk about a life-altering epiphany. Dang. That changes my entire world view, man.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Is every one here a canidate for the loony bin? :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Not all, but most. Some of us have been in the Loony Bin so long that we're runnin' the joint. :thumbsup:


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm using the Revell/Italari F-19 cocpit for a kitbash and couldn't help wondering if there's a resin one done... anybody seen any add-on sets for this unique kit?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

ThomS.... You post to the MacNN boards?? The SAME laughing man is all over the place there from a "Railroader" screen name.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

RE: graffiti board

Immature people. You have to go and ruin it for the rest of us!


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Mike, please see rule #2 in the General Guidelines and Rules thread.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Thom S. said:


> Mike, please see rule #2 in the General Guidelines and Rules thread.



Oops. Sorry. I didn't think that was one of the biggies that wasn't allowed.

My bad. Sorry about that.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I didn't know we even _had_ a graffiti board till they announced it was close....


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

There's a grafitti board?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Was...was a graffiti board.

'Was' being the operative word.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Was it a place where taggers hung around? 

José


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah. Just a flash or java app that let you type in some stuff and it appeared on a brick wall. I guess it was used to give yourself props or give someone or something a shout-out.

Wasn't very good. I mean, you couldn't post things like an apostrophe or other punctuation.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm feeling antsy. I feel like casung some mischeif.

Look at me! I'm writing profanity of the walls!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

That's not profanity.. it's nonsense.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the writing is cool looking,how did you do that on your computer? :tongue:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

freehand on MS Paint


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

*The man who said "Would you believe...?" has passed*

The man who made me laugh out loud all my life is gone. Don Adams passed away late Sunday. 

Don Adams CNN 

RIP Don

Rob


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

RIP Maxwell Smart


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

So, how about that Local Sports Team eh? That was a surprising finale.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, and the weather in (your city name here) is quite unseasonably mild for this time of year.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Tastes great with peanut butter!*

Somewhere, in an Alternate Jewniverse (sorry about that):
http://www.bangitout.com/photos/MATZABRISE.jpg


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

scotpens said:


> Somewhere, in an Alternate Jewniverse (sorry about that):
> http://www.bangitout.com/photos/MATZABRISE.jpg


Is that the new "Jews in Space" Mel Brooks said was coming out at the end of "History of the World Part I"? :tongue:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

My favorite Jew in space. :thumbsup: 

http://www.khaaan.com/


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> My favorite Jew in space. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.khaaan.com/


I didn't know Ricardo Montalban was Jewish!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Roman Catholic, actually.
www.nndb.com/people/748/000022682/


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Kirk & Spock are both Jewish. Assuming Adam Sandler's Hanukka song is accurate.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Speaking of Jewish stuff. . .*

You Trekkers and Trekmodelers probably know something of the origin of the Vulcan hand salute, but this link provides some interesting details:
http://www.pinenet.com/rooster/v-salute.html

Live long and prosper!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> Kirk & Spock are both Jewish. Assuming Adam Sandler's Hanukka song is accurate.


Walter Koenig, too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> Yes, and the weather in (your city name here) is quite unseasonably mild for this time of year.


Strange that should occur after it was an unseasonably mild Spring. I suspect we're entering an ice age based on the evidence I've seen this year.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Babaganoosh said:


> Roman Catholic, actually.
> www.nndb.com/people/748/000022682/


They list Star Trek ll but not Space Seed as a credit.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

IMDB's listing is more comprehensive, credit-wise:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001544/

(scroll down for Notable TV Guest Appearances)


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Strange that should occur after it was an unseasonably mild Spring. I suspect we're entering an ice age based on the evidence I've seen this year.


In that case, we'd all better pack up and emigrate to Mexico before they close the border!

(You know, like in _The Day After Tomorrow _.)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> In that case, we'd all better pack up and emigrate to Mexico before they close the border!
> 
> (You know, like in _The Day After Tomorrow _.)


!Si! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*¿Habla usted español?*



PerfesserCoffee said:


> !Si! :thumbsup:


That first exclamation point should be upside-down, you know. Try "option-1" (or "alt-1") on the keyboard. ¡Ay, caramba!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> That first exclamation point should be upside-down, you know. Try "option-1" (or "alt-1") on the keyboard. ¡Ay, caramba!


Thanks for the info! I knew the first should be upside down but didn't know how to do it. :thumbsup:

Oh, and I don't really speak much Spanish though I do give it the old college try sometimes using French where I don't know Spanish words. :freak: What the hey? It's all Latin based anyway.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Babaganoosh said:


> beeblebrox said:
> 
> 
> > _Kirk & Spock are both Jewish. Assuming Adam Sandler's Hanukka song is accurate._
> ...


 Don't forget Jimmy Doohan... oh wait, he was Canadian. :tongue:

José


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

El Gato said:


> Don't forget Jimmy Doohan... oh wait, he was Canadian. :tongue:
> 
> José


So there are no Jews in Canada? Who did Mordechai Richler write all those books about — Ojibway Indians?

(Yes, I know we're all just kidding.)

Anyway, when you're in love, the whole galaxy is Jewish!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

:jest: 


what an odd sort of thing to say.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

El Gato said:


> Don't forget Jimmy Doohan... oh wait, he was Canadian. :tongue:
> 
> José


So was Shatner. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Anyway, when you're in love, the whole galaxy is Jewish!


My friend likes to describe Jewish Holidays like this: They tried to kill us, we won, let's eat!

José


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

woozle said:


> :jest:
> what an odd sort of thing to say.


Many years ago, there was a comedy record album called "When You're In Love, The Whole World Is Jewish."



SteveR said:


> So was Shatner. :thumbsup:


Don't you mean, "So _is_ Shatner"? He's still a Canadian citizen, and he's not dead yet!

NOW, let's eat!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

*OT-Oil prices and you*

I genuinely don't want to start another political slugfest, but rising gas prices are something that affect us all, including model prices. You other news junkies know that neither some of the senate nor oil executives seemed too interested in being held accountable for what they testified to this morning:

http://money.cnn.com/2005/11/09/news/economy/oil_hearing/?cnn=yes

Form you own opinion either way, but I'd urge you to let you local reps know how you feel. Personally, I can think of no reasonable explanation for the _Senate Commerce Chairman_ to steadfastly _refuse_ to put oil executives under oath that are testifying before the senate about rising oil prices and profits.

YMMV


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

The Gas Prices here in Ohio have been dropping,it is $2.07 a gallon and the local news says it will drop below the $2.00 mark soon. They said it might get to be $1.99 or a little less but not much. I cannot complain about that since a little over a month ago it was $3.29 a gallon here. I am happy for the relief I am seeing now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is lower than in Alabama. It is $2.29, but it did not get as high as it was up there.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It's still in the $2.50 - $2.60's+ in the LA area for regular. The northwest is somewhat cheaper - in the high $2.20's -$2.40's.

It's still about $1.30 too much per gallon, regardless.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

About $2.10 a gallon here and dropping.

Of course, a huge percentage of the profits are then payed back to the government in taxes. They sink a bunch into research too. Truth be told, gas prices have probably been artificially low in the US until recently. Look at European gas prices. :freak: 

How about allowing drilling in the US and build a few new refineries? We're not going to migrate away from oil in our lifetimes. But we can find more domestic sources and develop technology to squeeze more MPG from every drop. Hybrids are a start. They are gaining popularity. Lets develop 100 MPG cars. 150?

And another point, keep in mind that all of us that have mutual funds also benefit from oil company profits. They have to pass on that value to shareholders and that effects me in a positive way. 

As for price-gouging, consider this scenario. Katrina hits and everyone who can evac does. The government steps in to assist the unprecedented demand for gas and puts price controls in place to prevent gouging. Demand is way up and supply is way down. People are hoarding gas more than they normally would because the price is artificially low. So what happens. People are filling up every vehicle and storage container they have and the gas runs out. So a huge percentage of the evacuating population is stuck with no gas. 

But, if the free market is allowed to operate and that rising demand coupled with low supply causes prices to rise, people only buy the gas they need to evacuate. Gas doesn't run out and everyone gets enough to leave town. 

I'm not saying price gouging doesn't occur, especially around natural (or man-made) disasters, but the laws of supply and demand usually balance things out to what they are truly worth. Usually


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

Gas is $2.08 here in SC, I think that polititions like Tennessees' Al Gore should uncap his wells and start them flowing again, Did you know that American polititions(a good many of them) are heavely invested in BIG OIL and are payed by the Government to keep them capped off. So if we have so many oil wells capped and actually have the resources why are we paying for oil from overseas? The oil we use from wells here in the US is 3 percent, whats wrong with this picture? Kinda sounds like one of those $2500.00 toilwet seat we keep hearing about.


Van


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

$2.50 for reg in Tucson. I don't expect it to go any lower.

Question for you guys on the other side of the puddle- How much for a gallon WITHOUT any gov taxes?

Saw a tv add for a new pickup. Down in the fine print the city mpg was still in the single digits. Some progress huh?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Profits are the amount of money left over after taxes and overhead are removed.
Exxon just reported a 10 Billion dollar PROFIT off of over 100 Billion dollars in sales.
The last energy bill gave about 80 billion dollars in tax breaks to oil companies.
The refinery thing is a joke. If I can control the flow of a product AND guarantee it's demand, WHY in the hell would I build a refinery to increase product availabilty and lower profit? Be serious. Anybody here heard of Enron?
I do not, nor ever will invest in oil stocks. That's money from Scumbags.
Here in the NW, gas is 2.39- 2.60 a gallon.
Good night.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

The only thing I have to complain about is the price gouging that happens here. One week the gas stations charge one price,the next they charge a different price,but then I notice that other stations charge the same price regardless whether or not the price drops or not.I think it should be illegal for stations to do that. They should charge what they pay for the gas,not mark it up to make a profit and overcharge us for it.

We need more regulation on price and delivery costs.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Face it: people really only care about the bottom line in their own pocketbooks. That's why when prices were high my wife and I noticed a substantial drop in SUV and Hummer sightings around town. Now that gas prices are coming down, I saw three Hummers on the freeway on the way home.

It also works for companies that want to gouge consumers and for white collar criminals. White collar crime is a more substantive offense on our society (in terms of number of victims, breadth of reach and dollars lost) in our society that crack cocaine... but we punish drug dealers more severely than the former execs who get to spend some time in Club Fed, get to keep the cars, the mansions and their money. When we institute the death penalty for raiding the pension fund or for deliberate price gouging (like the current oil prices or what happened with electricity in California), then we'll continue to live with these sorts of things. I have no problem with companies making an honest profit, but this goes too far.

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm pretty disgusted by the hat trick of stories that have come out the last couple of weeks that seems to say nobody is looking out for the middle class. First was the IRS study that found the top 10% of the wealthy had increased their net worth by 25% (on average) while everyone elses decreased (on average). Then the report that both our congressman and senators of _both_ parties averaged a 12% return on their investments, at a time when a good money manager averages 3%! I'm sure that's because they are all so intelligent and not insider trading tips (and if you believe that I know a Nigerian banker that needs your email address). And finally then theres oil companies posting record third-quarter profits (and salarys and perks) while we get gouged on gasoline prices. I'm sure they were looking out for our best interest the day it went up 24 cents (and if you believe that, I know a Rolex salesman that needs your email address).


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It's NOT WORTH THE BUCKS for big oil to build refineries in the US due to tree huggers. Also thank the "Not in MY back yard" attitude from the locals. Forget the JOBS etc. thats why there are so few refineries right now. 

What happens when the world uses up the middle easts oil? We forget about them, and they go broke. By then the price of oil will be even higher and the US oil can be sold to others for big bucks. lets hope we figure out where oil is actually created, and how. If it is from dead forests and animals then how did it happen, and can it be recreated. Velikovsky suggested that oil rained down from space from a passing comet or some such...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Y3a said:


> It's NOT WORTH THE BUCKS for big oil to build refineries in the US due to tree huggers. Also thank the "Not in MY back yard" attitude from the locals. Forget the JOBS etc. thats why there are so few refineries right now.


From CNN sites:



> The industry's third-quarter profits jumped 62 percent to nearly $26 billion as Exxon Mobil, the nation's biggest oil company, posted the fattest corporate profit in history. Oil company's stocks are up some 40 percent from a year ago, giving big gains to shareholders.


If it weren't for those meddling treehuggers and pesky locals, they might have been able to crack the thirty billion mark.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Well there should be some regulation on the gas and oil industry, they should not be able to gouge the little guy of the Mom and Pop stores who are going under because of lost sales,everyone should be able to sell gas at the same price that is paid for it,and let the consumers decide where they want to buy it from,that would make it fair to everyone.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Its 1.96 a gallon right now here currently in Iowa. 
They already have developed a car that gets 100 mpg, its a volkswagen and they are refusing to let it be imported. Go figure. I remember seeing it on a volkswagen site and a petition going around to get it to be imported. 
Volkswagen by far makes a better gas mileage car than half the crap out there on the road. 
I have a 89 Dodge D350 (1 ton) with a 360 CID engine. i have Water injection set up on it (farmers use it alot and at one time it was outlawed by nascaar I think) and my mileage went from 24 MPG to 29 MPG. And thats not too damn bad for a 360 engine. It does better on gas then my wifes 93 Dynasty which is getting right now about 15 MPG. My 68 Plymouth Valiant with the Good Ol Slant Six 225 is getting 28 MPG. Its all in keeping the car properly tuned and maintained too. 
I will never buy a car newer than 89 again. They are junk. Electronic Crap from hell, Throttle Position sensor, Same thing as a 25 cent screw on a carberator. 
I've seen ads on TV that show "as shown" prices to be in the 40 and 50 grand mark. Thats half a house. How and the hell are people affording these things. And they are supposedly so much more reliable yet the Warranties aren't worth a damn for a 50 grand car. I say we boycott the auto industry and get them off their ass to make the 60 and 70's cars again. Nice and Cheap and built worth a damn. They will outlive ANYTHING made today. and I mean ANYTHING.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> I've seen ads on TV that show "as shown" prices to be in the 40 and 50 grand mark. Thats half a house. How and the hell are people affording these things.


 Heh, not in California. $50 grand will buy you 1/10 or a house where I live... or 150 square feet of a house. But you're right: How the hell are people affording these things, either house or car.

José


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Consider moving here. Just last week I found a place (2 1/2 bedroom) with 19 acres of land with it for 50 grand.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks! By my new employers would probably hate me if I were to move after I've accepted their offer but before I started. 

José


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

*Flat panel screens are so cool!*

I just got my flat panelscreen I bought from someone on Eb..,It is so cool and much clearer than my monitor,I do not think I could go back to a monitor after being spoiled with this.Just wanted to let everyone know how happy I am today. :tongue: :wave:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I'm pretty disgusted by the hat trick of stories that have come out the last couple of weeks that seems to say nobody is looking out for the middle class. First was the IRS study that found the top 10% of the wealthy had increased their net worth by 25% (on average) while everyone elses decreased (on average). Then the report that both our congressman and senators of _both_ parties averaged a 12% return on their investments, at a time when a good money manager averages 3%! I'm sure that's because they are all so intelligent and not insider trading tips (and if you believe that I know a Nigerian banker that needs your email address). And finally then theres oil companies posting record third-quarter profits (and salarys and perks) while we get gouged on gasoline prices. I'm sure they were looking out for our best interest the day it went up 24 cents (and if you believe that, I know a Rolex salesman that needs your email address).


What's the next thing after a hat trick?

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2005/11/16/MNG9HFP56T1.DTL


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well unfortunately thats the way the economies have been designed. It is virtually impossible to even just get ahead now. and thats the way they want. They want you in constant debt. As a wise person once said, this country started going to crap the day people stopped growing their own food and fending for themselves. Too many people now rely on the help of others. There are wayyy to many medications out there. They have a name for every ailment it seems now. And now they are pushing meds on the youngens. And heaven forbid someone should leave their home without having a phone attached to their ear. 
Just watching tv in one week I have figured out that this country revolved around, Medications, Cell Phones, Buying a new car, and reality TV (which isn't really reality Tv, its more like gameshows, reality TV would show a Family of 5 Trying to struggle to make ends meet every week).
Lets just say that the average Joe Worker is making just above minimum wage at 6 dollars per hour, 40 hours per week. Thats 240 a week, times 4 weeks in a month (more less) for a grand total of 960 per month. Lets just go realllly really low here and say their rent is 400 a month (fat chance anymore) so that leaves 560 a month. Ok lets say that their electric bill is on average 100 a month, their heating bill is 100 a month and their phone bill is 50 a month, that leaves 310.00 per month. Now lets say they have a car payment of 150.00 a month, and they want some type of enjoyment at night with cable at say 50 a month. That leaves 110.00 a month for them to buy fuel, and Groceries. A single person may be able to get by on 50-75 a month on groceries and depending on how far away work is another 50-80 dollars a month for fuel. That leaves either 10 dollars a month or puts you in the hole 45 dollars a month. Plus I didn't even figure in a Water Bill which for example ours is conservatively low at 20 dollars a month set rate. That would be at best 65 a month in the hole. And that was just using conservative amounts for the utilities and rent and so forth. 
And whats gonna happen when everyone thats been having kids this past 5-6 years when those kids are old enough to have kids we'll say in 12-15 years. The poplulation is going to skyrocket because people are continually cheating death and living longer and longer. And then those kids are gonna need jobs when they turn 16 or 18 at latest and the job scenario is getting worse and worse because of outsourcing. Whats gonna happen to the economy then when people need things but have no jobs to pay for the basic neccessities of life. 
Prices are steadily increasing yet wages are staying the same. A new vehicle now a days costs at the minimum 15 grand. And how long do these newer things last. 5 years maybe. The parts are outrageously priced, They are built so you can't do the work yourself. 
Guess this little OT forum is working for me. LOL.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Man, you are GOOD!!!! :thumbsup: 

Excellent observations!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Well unfortunately thats the way the economies have been designed. It is virtually impossible to even just get ahead now. and thats the way they want. They want you in constant debt.


Are you kidding? There's TON'S of high paying jobs out there if you know the right people. You might check here:

http://www.cronyjobs.com/


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Kewl, I just applied for a federal judge position.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I swear, nothing entertains me as much as watching liberals in their never-ending free fall of misery and desperation. It's hilarious.

That hell-in-a-handcart pessimism just brightens my day. Let's be honest, there is something fascinating about seeing people who are completely out of touch with reality. It's like watching a fantasy film.

It reminds me of those brain-fried old hippies from the 60's who went through life believing that the government was conspiring against them. As the liberals have lost their grip on reality, they've mercifully lost their grip on power as well. In the words of my favorite Democrat (Martha Stewart): that's good thing.

While those poor slobs are wallowing in the misery of the impending doom that they have been predicting for the last 40 years, the rest of use continue to lead normal, prosperous lives. We have more than ever. Our standard of living is higher than ever. Life is great...unless you're a card carrying loser-boy leftist.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Brent Gair said:


> It reminds me of those brain-fried old hippies from the 60's who went through life believing that the government was conspiring against them.


Yeah, how deluded was that...  



Brent Gair said:


> Life is great...unless you're a card carrying loser-boy leftist.


Or unless you happen to be one of the 35.9 million people (including 12.9 million children) currently living below the poverty line in America. I suspect life may not be all that "great" for some of them.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Brent Gair said:


> Let's be honest, there is something fascinating about seeing people who are completely out of touch with reality.


Yes_. Extremely_ fascinating. :freak:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Brent Gair said:


> Life is great...unless you're a card carrying loser-boy leftist.


Well I guess I am one of those Card Carrying Loser Boy Leftists then. SInce I can only afford to pay about 50-75 dollars a month on Food and thats for me, my wife and my son. I eat meals once a day to help conserve food. I plant my own gardens and harvest my own seeds for use in the gardens. 

Almost 40 Million people are below the poverty level in this country and a large number of them are Military Personel in the pay grades of E-7 and below. They are paid poverty level or below wages, yet are expected to die for their country. 

Yes there are many people out there who are making above average wages and are set for life I don't disagree with that. But when you have friends who are loosing their jobs to outsourcing and things of that nature IT HITS HOME. 

I bar far am not an extreme leftist and prefer the term realist.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Brent Gair said:


> I swear, nothing entertains me as much as watching liberals in their never-ending free fall of misery and desperation. It's hilarious.
> 
> That hell-in-a-handcart pessimism just brightens my day. Let's be honest, there is something fascinating about seeing people who are completely out of touch with reality. It's like watching a fantasy film.
> 
> ...


It's almost as much fun as watching a bunch of rich privileged buffoons who wouldn't know a honest days work, military service, or the truth if it belted them in mouth, prattle on about how anybody who dares question their party line must be unpatriotic, a hippie, or a loser leftist, as they line their pockets getting richer and richer screwing the middle class. The same rich guys that swear they didn't say things or do things they did say and do, on videotape. The same rich guys who get paid with our tax dollars, but see no reason for them to pay any taxes themselves as they make themselves and their other rich privileged friends richer and richer.

It reminds me of the fun-filled eighties, when a bunch of greedy capitalistic stock brokers who contribute nothing to this society made themselves richer and richer as they raped the economy to the cool synth sounds of swiss bubblegum rock, all the while proclaiming everything was fine then too.

Nothing is as entertaining to me as watching a bunch of rich guys swearing thru their teeth that everything is just fine and stay the course that has allowed the top 10% percent of the wealthy to increase their wealth by 25% last year. 

Unless they can't comment on a ongoing investigation of course.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Exactly


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

My brother in law was just informed by the company he's worked at for 15 years, that it's cheaper to hire someone new and train them than to keep him on. Add that to the fact that the company will be relocating half their manufacturing processes to Mexico and China. So someone saying that life is good, money is great should not be too confident it will be that way for them in the near future. Companies care nothing for hard working people that show up everyday for decades if they can save a few dollars by replacing you or shipping your job to another country.

Unless of course they're a CEO of said companies, they get multi-million dollar bonuses from the increased profits from relocating and taking advantage of slave wages in other countries.


----------



## Martin Dressler (Jan 9, 2005)

Brent Gair said:


> As the liberals have lost their grip on reality, they've mercifully lost their grip on power as well.


I'm not particularly liberal, but have you glanced at the headlines recently? More to the point, have you ever read a history book? If so I can't fathom how you can have such an insufferably smug and arrogant attitude with regard to the eternal supremacy of the right. 

That "reality" may seem eternal to you, but from my middle-of-the-road perspective I'd say it's on the verge of crashing down around you.

It's going to be a long fall. Happy landings.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

This situation with the oil executives just illustrates perfectly the arrogance and contempt our politicians of _both_ parties and the rich treat the working middle class and familys these days. 

Last week oil executives were called before the senate about outrageous gas price increases. Our elected highly-paid Secretary of _Commerce_ adamantly refused to put them under oath. They are ask specifically if they had ever met with our elected highly paid Vice President's secret Energy Task Force. The executives answer with a contemptous arrogant "No', obviously annoyed they have to answer questions from and be accountable to their hippie leftist loser-boy customers when they _only_ made 26 billion in profits last year, and _only_ received 2.7 billion in tax breaks. And of course, today someone leaks a document showing where they _did_ meet with Vice President Dick Cheney's secret Energy Task Force at the White House!

Now not only did they outright lie, but a fact _nobody_ is mentioning is that also means our elected highly-paid Vice President _knew_ last week rich oil executives lied before the Senate (unless he's using Michael Browns old FEMA tv) and didn't mention it.

This is a scary time not be rich.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> This is a scary time not be rich.


Well, Philip, you _should_ have stayed at home with your Mommy and Daddy during the Carter administration instead of going out on your own like a grown-up, living an actual life and kissing girls and stuff. That way you could have used all the money you were earning to actually _support_ yourself to buy American T-Bonds instead - and now you _would_ be rich and you could sit in your house in Canada watching Hollywood Musicals on your 13 different DVD players and your super-gigantic HD monitor all day long and occasionally chime in here to remind all of the stupid American luddie duddies what out-of-touch losers they all are. But you didn't, _did_ you?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Zorro said:


> But you didn't, _did_ you?


Naw, I was too busy serving my country so rich privileged selfish buffoons could enjoy the privilege of lining their pockets on the fruits of my sweat,blood, and taxes while telling me what a leftist-loser-boy-elitist-luddite-hippie I must be because I'm aware of my enviroment and what's going on around me, and that I have an opinion on it they'd rather not hear spoken out loud.


----------



## Martin Dressler (Jan 9, 2005)

Zorro said:


> ...you could sit in your house in Canada watching Hollywood Musicals on your 13 different DVD players and your super-gigantic HD monitor all day and occasionally chime in here to remind all of the stupid American luddy duddies what out-of-touch losers they all are.


Yeah, congratulations on living your own version the American Dream. Sounds a little lonely to this American, but I guess I'm just "out of touch with reality." :freak: 

Honestly Brent, for an unemployed middle-aged guy living by himself and his ABBA videos you've got a lot of nerve lecturing the rest of us on how to live. I can understand how you must crave the attention, and some of us are even happy to give you a little, but in the long run I think you'd be happier outside the closet. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Do OT threads ever become _more _ polite as they progress? :freak:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I apologize, I didn't realize knocking oil executives and cronyism would inspire such a passionate offensive Kal Rove-ish defense from some. It wasn't about politics, as usual it's about the *money.*


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Speaking of money ...

... Aristotle believed that even when we're seeking health, beauty, money or power, we're really seeking _happiness_, since we expect that the other stuff will give us that. 

And then those crazy Buddhist guys say, "why don't you just cut out the middleman and *be* happy? After you take care of the food, clothing and shelter, you don't need all that other crap to be happy". 

But then what would happen to the economy? Ugh. There goes _my _ job. But still ... we don't have to get knee-deep in debt for the frivolous stuff.

Back to the rants ... :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Is it just me, or does an ad read "Buy & Sell President Bush" at the bottom this thread?

(oops, it's gone now)


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

SteveR said:


> Do OT threads ever become _more _polite as they progress? :freak:


This _is_ polite. In other places the flame wars would've been horrible. This is what I love about this forum. People keep it civil, and any missives are of the precision-bomb type. 

José


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Since this is the off topic thread I guess I'll post this here. Does one of those buildings look familiar? I wonder whoever designed it knew it looked just like a swastika? 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=san+diego&ll=32.676505,-117.157559&spn=0.004739,0.009917&t=k&hl=en


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's not near the navy base is it? :freak:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Executive privledge and all allows the VP or whoever to talk with folks in private. The Democrats and Repubs BOTH DO IT. Just because you are just now aware of it doesn't mean it's a first. 

Since when is there a LAW saying that people can't be paid too much? What risks do YOU TAKE in starting your own sucessful business? Wouldn't YOU want to be rewarded for all your hard work, and expertise if your company had a product everybody wanted and you could write your own check? DUH!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Executive privledge and all allows the VP or whoever to talk with folks in private. The Democrats and Repubs BOTH DO IT. Just because you are just now aware of it doesn't mean it's a first.


Now you know better than to start talking politics Y3.

But, just FYI, "executive privlege" does not allow oil executives to meet with the Vice President and lie about it under oath before the senate, which was what I posted about. I'm surprised you didn't learn that when you had that job with the State Department that allowed you to see all that classified material you used to post about.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I was under the impression that the Govenor of Wisconsin has subpeona'd Oil Executives to come in for a little chat,in the near future, under oath. I was also under the impression that good Ol' Ted Stevens from Alaska was the person responsible for Executives testifying to the Senate without being sworn in.
So let's recap! Mark Mcguire and Jose Conseco-Under Oath.
Executives testifying about multi-billion dollar profits- NOT under oath.
I never excused Clinton's lie to the public because he's a Democrat. Why does the party of values excuse these guys?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

.... because _"the rest of us continue to lead normal_ (sic)_, prosperous lives. We have more than ever. Our standard of living is higher than ever. Life is great..."._ And that's all that really matters, ain't it?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Scott, Your tongue is firmly set in cheek!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Zorro said:


> Well, Philip, you _should_ have stayed at home with your Mommy and Daddy during the Carter administration instead of going out on your own like a grown-up, living an actual life and kissing girls and stuff. That way you could have used all the money you were earning to actually _support_ yourself to buy American T-Bonds instead - and now you _would_ be rich and you could sit in your house in Canada watching Hollywood Musicals on your 13 different DVD players and your super-gigantic HD monitor all day long and occasionally chime in here to remind all of the stupid American luddie duddies what out-of-touch losers they all are. But you didn't, _did_ you?





PhilipMarlowe said:


> But, just FYI, "executive privlege" does not allow oil executives to meet with the Vice President and lie about it under oath before the senate, which was what I posted about. I'm surprised you didn't learn that when you had that job with the State Department that allowed you to see all that classified material you used to post about.


 This is why I like you guys. Thanks for the laughs! :thumbsup:

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Bad news for Thanksgiving for 30,000 American & Canadian GM workers today:

http://news.moneycentral.msn.com/provider/providerarticle.asp?feed=FT&Date=20051121&ID=5300841

I guess it's good news for workers in Brazil and Asia where GM is opening new plants.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Go Figure


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Topic-"I really Wish......."*

Hello,
I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to everyone here,I had some problems awhile back on the other forum with someone, and I brought it here and other places because I was upset with that person for allowing an unjustice to happen to me,well I have let it go,and have move on. I have also learned from the experience.

The reason I put as a title for this "I really wish" is because I wish that others who have not let go of this even after almost a year has passed and I have tried real hard to redeem myself here and other places to just leave the past in the past,but I do not think it will ever happen. I do not know what to do? I am not a screw it type of person anymore,I am trying to respect others and trying to get respect in return.

I have even asked the person I had a problem with for one last chance to demonstrate I have changed as a person and as an individual,but I was told to just leave it as it is,well I accept that. Some people just cannot forgive as easily as others I guess. This is not a guilt trip or anything like that,I just want it to finally be over,I want to be able to share my knowledge with everyone again,but have the past left where it belongs,in the past.

If anyone can help or give some guidance that will be helpful,I would appreciate it. Because I am truly sorry to everyone.And I ask forgiveness.

Thanks for listening,and have a Wonderful Thanksgiving,George :wave:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Bad news for Thanksgiving for 30,000 American & Canadian GM workers today:
> 
> http://news.moneycentral.msn.com/provider/providerarticle.asp?feed=FT&Date=20051121&ID=5300841
> 
> I guess it's good news for workers in Brazil and Asia where GM is opening new plants.


 At the rate Brazil is paving over and ripping out the Amazon rainforest, it';ll be a great Thanksgiving for *all* of us really soon.

José


----------

